# replacing convertible top on my 1986 cabriolet...any pointers..or directions?



## DIESEL JT (Jul 23, 2009)

I have removed the top which was shot and have the new top ready to install. I just need a little bit of how to direction and she will be whole again......
Thanks!


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: replacing convertible top on my 1986 cabriolet...any pointers..or directions? (DIESEL JT)*

You might want to start with the spark plugs, they can be a beast. Then do the top.


----------



## 19cabby87 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: replacing convertible top on my 1986 cabriolet...any pointers..or directions? (vwgeorge2)*

I have a 1987 cabby and i put a new top on. When you are buying ur top make sure its a good one, you might have to spend a chunk of money on it but its worth it. I got mine for $800. One main thing you want to watch when putting the new top on is there is a 1/4 inch metal cable that wraps from end of the boot to the other and when i did mine it was almost rusted in half to be very careful when tighting it down. also make sure after u are all done u keep the top up for about a week so it can stretch and fit perfectly on the car. if you go under one of the forums on here theres one with a whole set of directions that really helped me.
good luck hope! i was some help


----------



## rix337 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: replacing convertible top on my 1986 cabriolet...any pointers..or directions? (19cabby87)*

Cabriolet DIY's I think it is the first thing listed. I did it on my 93. It is a time consuming job but if you take your time and doulbe check everything, it will come out good. If someone in your area has a Nice top on there's, ask them to come over so you can compare your work as you do it to make sure you have it fitted right.


----------

